# May I Have Your Attention Please!



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Announcing the arrival of my granddaughter, Miss Abigail Taylor Parrish on Tuesday, April 7 at 5:45 p.m., all 6 pounds and 4 ounces of her. She is 18 inches long, and was literaly born having a tantrum. My son called me at 4 p.m. and said Lesley was dilated to 4, and the doctor was predicting birth about 9-10 p.m. Because of my blindness I don't drive any more, but another son was here to take me to the hospital an hour or so away. We decided to go and get some dinner and then go on to the hospital. We were barely out the door 30 minutes later when my son called back and said--"She's at 10 and the baby is crowning. Get here NOW!" Of course, traffic ws horrible and we did not get there until Her Majesty was over an hour old, but everything was perfect. She has 10 tiny fingers and 10 tiny toes and a round little head like Charley Brown. 

Aunty Pat has some pictures that she might post for us, as I still can't do that stuff. 

Samsonsmom

Neber at any point in time did I sez gimme a skin baby to pway wiff. Hoomans is wierd. 
Sammie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ooooh congrats!!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family! How wonderful!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Carolyn, congratulations my dear friend!!! 

I can't wait to see the pics of your precious grandaughter.

Welcome to the world, Miss Abigail Taylor Parrish. I know your grandma will spoil, and love you to pieces :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't that wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Awwww congrats!!!!! Miss Abigail is going to be a princess! :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations! 

Josie says: Don't worry Sammy, they grow up into toddlers that drop lots of food, it's all good!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! That's wonderful news.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see her pictures and I love the name! :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the World New Baby!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your whole family! Let the Grandma Shopping commence!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Abigail......Welcome to the world!!!! ..........and congrats to you Grandmother and the whole family!!! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Congratulations!!
What a beautiful name! I am sure she is just gorgeous  
All the best, always :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations grandma!!!!!!!!! Know that she will bring much joy into your lives!!....BTW, I love the name Abigail!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :chili: Congtatulations!!!! What wonderful news!!!! It's about time we had some good news..... :aktion033: 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! What wonderful news!!! :yahoo:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheer: Congratulations on your new grand-daughter. Beautiful name & I'm sure she's a beautiful baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Well Grandma Congrats. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

congratulations! :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Beautiful name. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Grandma Carolyn! She sound perfect!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations. :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:happy dance: :happy dance: Congratulations and Best Wishes to Abigail and all of the family :chili: :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What joyous news, thank you for sharing it with us. I wish you all many happy years ahead, full of great health and much love.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is all fantastic! Congrats on your new blessing!

Sammie - now that you are an uncle you should get a special treat


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations! A new baby is such a miracle, a life-changing moment. She will bring so much joy, love, happiness, contentment, heartache, frustration, and exasperation. Now, stop being so cruel and get those pictures posted!!! LOL! What will you be called?


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition to the family. I'm happy that she is healthy!

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

For Abgela, not sure what she will want to call me, but if given my druthers, it would be Tutu, Hawaiian term for grandmotner, may be Nana, since that's what Josh and Les call me when relating to their maltese Brutus and the Yorkie Tuffy. By the way, after that terrible attack, Mr. Tuffy is fully recovered, and doing extremely well--we had all given him up for dead that afternoon, but he is just great. Has some incredible adjusting to do now with Princess Abigail in residence. 

I really just can't get the hang of posting pictures. It is just too complicated for me. I've tried and tried and tried, but just can't do it. Hopefully I can get my son to do it for me this weekend. I want to show her to the whole world. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Tutu/Nana. How wonderful!!
xoxoxo


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh Yea!!!! Congratulations and let the fun begin. :wub:


----------

